# Anyone else have this issue with their Rachio?



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

So the other night I got a notification that my rachio was starting to water the yard at 12:30am. I have it set to end by 8am and it was only going to water for 35 minutes. In my mind I'm thinking it shouldn't start until 7:25am or around there to finish by 8am.

The explanation I was given by rachio support wasn't very helpful. They just said due to the "dynamic" nature of the flex daily schedule it has to start at the same time all the time. To me this is more static than dynamic.

I called them back after the response and requested they add to their programming to subtract from the start time based on the calculated run time for that particular day and how many zones will be watering and the duration of that specific run.

Does anyone else see an issue with this? I just keep thinking about what I'm going to do when the fungal pressure increases as the season continues.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah and it irritates me because it changed one day. It will run at 10:30 Pm sometimes.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Have you also contacted rachio and requested they make it "smarter"?


----------

